# Why Parents Drink



## linescum (May 11, 2007)

A boss wondered why one of his most valued employees had phoned in sick 
one day. Having an urgent problem with one of the main computers, he dialed 
the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper. " 
Hello ? " 

"Is your daddy home?" he asked. 

" Yes ," whispered the small voice. 

May I talk with him?" 

The child whispered, " No " 

Surprised and wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked, "Is your Mommy 
there?" " Yes ." 


"May I talk with her?" Again the small voice whispered, " No ." 


Hoping there was somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss 
asked, "Is anybody else there?" 

" Yes ," whispered the child, " a policeman ". 


Wondering what a cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked, 
"May I speak with the policeman?" 


" No, he's busy ", whispered the child. 

"Busy doing what?" 


" Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman ," came the whispered answer. 

Growing more worried as he heard a loud noise in the background through the 
earpiece on the phone, the boss asked, "What is that noise?" 

" A helicopter " answered the whispering voice. 

"What is going on there?" demanded the boss, now truly apprehensive. 
Again, whispering, the child answered, " The search team just landed a 
helicopter " 

Alarmed, concerned and a little frustrated the boss asked, "What are they 
searching for?" 


Still whispering, the young voice replied with a muffled giggle... " ME ."


----------



## t-bone tim (May 11, 2007)

LMAO !! TOO FUNNY


----------



## camocook (May 12, 2007)

Cute........ I'll Use It In Cetain Circles.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

LOL good one!


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 14, 2007)

The urge to want to kill.....

then everyone wonders why there is "child abuse"... it is only discipline..

Bill


----------



## lovetosmoke (May 15, 2007)

Excellent, that is a good one.


----------

